# تركيب منظم السرعه للمروحه



## مهندس فريش (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بعد ازنكو ياجماعه انا كان ليا استفسار 
انا عندي مروحه سقف ومنظم السرعه بتاعها في 3 مداخل واحد للبكره نفسها بتاعت تنظيم السرعه وواحد للسويتش بتاع المروحه نفسها اللي بتفتح وتقفل منو وواحد ارضي بين الاتنين
وياجماعه عملت البدع في تغير السلوك بتوع الكهربا اللي طالعين من الحيطا اللي هما اتنين بس طبعا في تبديلها علي ال3 مداخل دول بس والحمد لله مفيش فايده كان فاضل حاجه واحده اعمل قفله بس قولت اسال الاول الناس اللي زي العسل اللي في المنتدي ده جايز حد يفيديني وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم في الله احمد


----------



## orapi_1 (18 يونيو 2008)

أولا ياأخي العزيز
أعتقد إن أي منظم له مدخلين و احد منهم الرئيسي المتصل بمفتاح الكهرباء و الثاني للمرواحة مباشرة
و لكن بالنسبة المدخل الثالث هل متصل بجسم المنظم ؟
إذا كان متصل بجسم المنظم أتركه
أما من ناحية المرواحة لها خطين ( خط من المنظم ) و الخط الثاتي (الn ) الرئيسي=مهندس فريش;755420]السلام عليكم جميعا 
بعد ازنكو ياجماعه انا كان ليا استفسار 
انا عندي مروحه سقف ومنظم السرعه بتاعها في 3 مداخل واحد للبكره نفسها بتاعت تنظيم السرعه وواحد للسويتش بتاع المروحه نفسها اللي بتفتح وتقفل منو وواحد ارضي بين الاتنين
وياجماعه عملت البدع في تغير السلوك بتوع الكهربا اللي طالعين من الحيطا اللي هما اتنين بس طبعا في تبديلها علي ال3 مداخل دول بس والحمد لله مفيش فايده كان فاضل حاجه واحده اعمل قفله بس قولت اسال الاول الناس اللي زي العسل اللي في المنتدي ده جايز حد يفيديني وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم في الله احمد[/QUOTE]


----------



## mnci (18 يونيو 2008)

رد رائع رائع لكنى اضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع 
موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/​وموقع اتوكاد 2009
http://autocady.blogspot.com/​
وموقع يشرح التبريد فى السيارات
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/​


----------



## مهندس فريش (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه :31::31:


----------



## ymselim (21 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز
مشكور على مساعدتك
الف شكر


----------



## orapi_1 (23 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يوفق جميع المسلمين


----------



## عادل الامعري (27 أغسطس 2008)

منظم المروحة له 3 خطوط الارضي هو الثالث يمكن معرفته عن طريق الافو
اما الخطين الباقيين اعتبر نفسك كانه مفتاح عادي
واذا كان هناك مفتاح للتشغيا والاطفاء يمكنك توصيل المفتاح مع المنظم على التسلسل مع الانتباه اذا كان مكان تركيب المروحة لثريا ذات مجموعتان:20:


----------

